# 4" PVC Question



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Guys......quick question about PVC. I'm about to start my hard piping for my DC, and am planning on using 4" PVC sewer pipe as it's lighter than standard PVC. Fittings however are hard to come by, as if I'm reading this right, standard PVC is 4.5 OD and Sewer is 4.215. Anyone know a good source for fittings?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Hey Guys......quick question about PVC. I'm about to start my hard piping for my DC, and am planning on using 4" PVC sewer pipe as it's lighter than standard PVC. Fittings however are hard to come by, as if I'm reading this right, standard PVC is 4.5 OD and Sewer is 4.215. Anyone know a good source for fittings?


Here is Tulsa we have the "Water Store" that sells everything related to irrigation and drainage. They have a great selection of fittings, I bought a lot when I did all of the drains around my house.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Lowes and HD both sell SDR fittings. I have found HD to be less expensive than some "wholesale " suppliers.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

If that's the same as the drainage 4" pipe, Menard's has the fittings. I buried my downspouts and sump pump under my front yard and got it all there.

http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...10-astm-2729-solid-pipe/p-2241799-c-19482.htm


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I did find that they and fleet farm carry fittings, they were just poorly labeled. However, I really need a 2 way clean out fitting and I'm not finding one of those at either so far....


----------



## Cabosawman (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't make the mistake and use 4 inch save time and use 6 inch for the main area , that's what I did and what a mistake I did , you will lose to much suckion


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah...too late. Why the heck are 6 inch fittings so damn expensive. 

4 inch t -3.57 

6 inch t -26.97


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Cabosawman said:


> Don't make the mistake and use 4 inch save time and use 6 inch for the main area , that's what I did and what a mistake I did , you will lose to much suckion



So did you go back and replace with 6 inch?


----------



## TexasLegend (Jun 8, 2013)

18" main here but this system has mad suction lol. Actually had to change out the fan pulley to slow it down cause the first time it was switched on it collapsed the main.


----------



## Cabosawman (Apr 21, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Cabosawman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make the mistake and use 4 inch save time and use 6 inch for the main area , that's what I did and what a mistake I did , you will lose to much suckion
> ...


I haven't yet but I am going to go and replace it with 6 inch pipe


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

TexasLegend said:


> 18" main here but this system has mad suction lol. Actually had to change out the fan pulley to slow it down cause the first time it was switched on it collapsed the main.
> 
> View attachment 164586



Ya ya....I got it....yours is bigger.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Cabosawman said:


> I haven't yet but I am going to go and replace it with 6 inch pipe



I don't know what to do at this point. I can reduce some length on the runs and remove two of the 90's which hopefully would help...but the cost to change to 6" seems excessive for my purposes. I figure at a minimum it would be another 200+ dollars for 6 fittings, pipe and flex hose.


----------



## RobNY (Oct 9, 2013)

May I suggest a different idea try metal? Easier to ground and price might be better? I was looking at buying from blastgateco.com seems to have good prices.

-Rob


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's all well...and their prices aren't bad...but the metal becomes far more than I want to spend when I start adding in the fittings. I would need 8 t fittings....that's 400 alone. 60 feet of pipe....160 bucks plus box fees...8 reducers...150 bucks....before too long I'm 1000+ dollars. 



Another thought I've got at the moment is to split the system. My dust collector is at the middle of the system, with one leg going right, and one going left. If I ran 6 inch from the dust collector to the cyclone, and then split the 5 inch cyclone input off to each run independently, that should allow more airflow?? No??


----------



## Cabosawman (Apr 21, 2014)

My thoughts it would be better to that

Think about this run from 6 inch from the dust collector and to the cyclone and as close to the cyclone split it to 2 6 in to your first split on each side and run 4inch the rest the way 

Try Menards online for your fittings


Just my thoughts 
DALE


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Hey Guys......quick question about PVC. I'm about to start my hard piping for my DC, and am planning on using 4" PVC sewer pipe as it's lighter than standard PVC. Fittings however are hard to come by, as if I'm reading this right, standard PVC is 4.5 OD and Sewer is 4.215. Anyone know a good source for fittings?


Anything from Grizzly designed for 4" pipe will work absolutely FINE with the Sewer pipe from Lowes or HD. You should not really 'need' any special fittings or clamps...

This includes their blastgates, T fittings, Y fittings, the 90deg fittings, floorsweeps, etc...

Fits perfectly fine with no need for tape or sealants or any sort of rigging to make things 'work'. 

If you 'need' to say connect a 4" blastgate near a Y fitting for example - You can just cut some 2 3/4" long pieces of the Sewer pipe off and and use those pieces for 'connectors'. No muss - No fuss. 













Sewer pipe is freaking awesome for any application where you need to do a run and hit just a few machines and it is a brazillion times stronger than the china flex hose.

The stuff cuts like butter on even a crappy chop saw and parts assembly takes mere seconds. :yes:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Ya ya....I got it....yours is bigger.


Not big enough:no:. We run a 24":thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Home Depot or Lowes should have the joints for sewer and drain. If not a real plumbing supply company should have it for sure. For your 90 degree turns I would recommend using the long turn elbows. Every turn you make reduces the vacuum pressure and the long turn elbow will have less of an impact than a sharp 90.


----------



## ddsalt (Sep 8, 2015)

Use foam core dwv pipe it weighs a lot less than solid pvc.

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------

